# Timex - Hamilton Spectra "Knock Off"



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one:










I thought the dial markings look much like a Hamilton Spectra.

What do you know about these, Bill?

(Whoops - it's a mechanical watch!)


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

> (Whoops - it's a mechanical watch!)


It appears that martinus scriblerus is not quite up to speed today -- perhaps from too much celebrating after Team Canada's dramatic victory in the gold medal hockey game, a 3-2 overtime win over the USA. :notworthy: It was quite a game, even for those of us who do not follow the sport regularly.

[IMG alt="canada_us.jpg"]http://i677.photobucket.com/albums/vv138/Sisyphus_09/canada_us.jpg[/IMG]

*
*


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

yes Dave, it is a mechanical Marlin model from 1974. The one in the photo appears to have a quite faded dial as the color fade should extend to a darker brown. BTW it sold for $13.95 back then.


----------

